# مشروع للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة على pic16f628a



## هندسة الحسين (22 فبراير 2009)

يقوم المشروع على اساس قياس والتحكم بدرجة الحرارة وذلك من خلال وجود مروحة للتسخين ومروحة اخرى للتبريد وايضا وجود (two temp sensor) حساسين الاول يكون في داخل غرفة الاختبار والثاني خارج الغرفة ويكون على حسب طبيعة العنصر يعمل الحساس الداخلي او الخارجي 
مع وجود اداة قد تكون ثيرموستات او keypad لاعطاء الPIC16F628A درجة الحرارة المناسبة للعنصر الموجود داخل غرفة الاختبار 
لكن بامانة لا اعرف الكثير على الpic لذلك اعرف ان الكثير من اهل هذا القسم هم ذوي الخبرات الجيدة و المناسبة لذلك اتوجه الى الله اولا ومن ثم اليكم لتساعدوني على ايجاد الطريقة لاستخلاص الكود المناسب لعمل هذا المشروع على الpic16f628a 
وساوافيكم بالتفاصيل بشكل اكثر عند الحاجة الي استفسار
ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 فبراير 2009)

اولا يجب ان تغيير المتحكم من PIC16F628 الى PIC16F877A او اي متحكم اخر يحتوي على ADC لان الاول لا يحتوي على محول من analog الى digital بعدذلك قوم بارفاق الدائره الخاصه بالمشروع وانشاء الله انا مستعد للمساعده بشكل كبير في البرمجه باستخدام assembly او Basic .. كما تشاء...


----------



## هندسة الحسين (23 فبراير 2009)

مهندس محمد بداية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يفتح عليك بمعرفة العلم وان يكرمك بمعرفة الفهم.
الله وحده يعلم كم كان شعوري بالسعادة كبير عندما قرات ردك على اطروحتي للمساعدة فأسأل الله ان ييسر لك امورك كلها .
مهندس محمد هذه هي الدارة الاالكترونية لقياس درجة الحرارة مع تعديل بسيط قمت به وهو وضع الترانزوزتر الاول داخل غرفة الاختبار المغلقة التي تحويمروحة تبريد وهيتر (fan heater) وثيرموستات للتحكم بدرجة الحرارة او اعطاء القيمة المناسبة لدرجة الحرارة المناسبة للعنصر سارسل لك الصورة بشكل اخر اليوم بعد التعديل الذي تم على الدائرة 
وهي شبيه الى حد كبير بهذه الدائرة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 فبراير 2009)

هل قمت بتغيير المتحكم pic16f628 وذلك لعدم احتوائه على ADC لانه في الدائره المرفقه تم استخدام DS18S20 وهوعباره عن متحسس حراره من نوع رقمي يعني يعطيك مباشره قيم رقميه عند تغير درجه الحراره عن طريق خط واحد.

اما اذا كان معاك هذا المتحسس DS18S20 فليس من الضروري تغيير المتحكم.


----------



## هندسة الحسين (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
نعم قمت بما طلبت من عمله ويمكنك الان تغير pic16f628الى نوع اخر وافضل من الاول وهو pic16f877a لاحتوائه الكامل على جميع العملياتكما في الرسمة 
لو سمحت مهندس محمد اخبرني عن رايك في المشروع


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 فبراير 2009)

المشروع جيد ولو ان الفكره ليست جديده واذا في عندك اضافات جديده يكون تمام لانه معاك pic16f877a يعني سوي الي تريده ما في حدود ...... اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## خالد ماهر (23 فبراير 2009)

يمكنك استخدام حساس حرارة lm35 لأن به الكثير من المميزات
فهو يقيس الحرارة من 100:0 درجة
يقوم بتحويل الحرارة الى فولت بشكل ثابت (10 ميللي فولت لكل درجة حرارة), بمعنى أنه لو كانت درجة الحرارة (1 ) درجة سيليزية سيخرج السنسور ( 10) ميللي فولت
واذا كانت درجة الحرارة(2) درجة سيليزية سيخرج( 20 ) ميللي فولت ....وهكذا 
بالاضافة أن سعره بسيط, ,,,,,


----------



## هندسة الحسين (24 فبراير 2009)

اولا شكرا لكم مهندس خالد ماهر وساخذ بعين الاعتبار ما تفضلت به وانا بانتظار المزيد من ارائك حول المشروع


----------



## هندسة الحسين (24 فبراير 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي شكرا لك على الدعم المعنوي الذي تقدمه لي وكثر الله من امثالك 
مهندس اذا كانت هناك اية اقتراحات ترى انها تناسب المشروع فانا موافق على اضافتها 
this is my e-mail 
awa_51على الهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ و تميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ لللللل


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 فبراير 2009)

1- طيب ممكن نضيف alarm ( منبه ) عند ارتفاع او انخفاض درجات الحراره عند حدود معينه .
2- هل ممكن نعرف نسبه الرطوبه من خلال درجه الحراره .


----------



## هندسة الحسين (25 فبراير 2009)

مهندس محمد يمكن اضافة (zener diod ) داخل غرفة الاختبار في حالة احتراق عنصر ما او ما شابه بحيث انه اذا كان هناك دخان متصاعد من العنصر يستطيع هذا الحساس معرفة ذلك وايضا هذا يحتاج الى ماتفضلت به وهو alarm للتنبيه عما يجري داخل الغرفة 
السؤال هل يمكن برمجة هذه الاشياء على الكود
مهندس محمد القبالي انا متوكل على الله في هذا المشروع 
اخبرني هل يمكن كتابة الكود المناسب لهذه الافكار وان كانت هناك اية فكرة اخرى انا معك فيها 
انتظر منكم الرد


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 فبراير 2009)

اي متحسس يمكن يعطينا اشاره رقميه او تماثليه ممكن نتعامل معه ونعمل له كود معين


----------



## ادور (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## هندسة الحسين (3 مارس 2009)

مهندس ماذا حل بالمشروع 
انا بانتظار ردكم جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 

:85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85::85:
انا احاول دراسة البك والتعلم بشكل لايذكر على البرمجة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (3 مارس 2009)

اعذرني اخي الكريم هندسه الحسين هذه الايام لدي اختبارات final ........

استمر في القراءه عن المتحكم PIC16f877a وبالذات موضوع ADC ....


----------



## هندسة الحسين (6 مارس 2009)

اللهم يسر امر المهندس وبارك له في علمه وسهل عليه الامتحانات الله امين


----------



## محمدالقبالي (7 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم هندسه الحسين 

ممكن ترفق الدائره النهائيه( اهم شيئ نوع متحسس الحراره ورقمه - والاضافات الاخرى ) للمشروع لانني اريد انا ابد في عمل البرنامج وياريت بسرعه


----------



## هندسة الحسين (7 مارس 2009)

اللهم يسر له امره وسهل عليه اللهم امين


----------



## هندسة الحسين (12 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي كيف كانت الامتحانات 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
وماذا حصل بالنسبة للمشروع 
ارجو التكرم بالرد من حظرتكم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (12 مارس 2009)

هندسة الحسين قال:


> مهندس محمد القبالي كيف كانت الامتحانات
> اتمنى لكم التوفيق
> وماذا حصل بالنسبة للمشروع
> ارجو التكرم بالرد من حظرتكم


 
مشكور على السوال والحمد لله الاختبارات تمام ....

اذا لم تقرأ المشاركه التي قبل هذه انا طلبت منك الدائره النهائيه لمشروعك ( اهم شيئ نوع متحسس الحراره ورقمه - واذا كان هناك اي تعديلات اخرى نهائيه ) لكي ابدا في عمل البرنامج بشكل كامل ونهائي... ارجو ان يكون كلامي واضح ....


----------



## هندسة الحسين (14 مارس 2009)

شكرا على جهودكم النيرة


----------



## هندسة الحسين (14 مارس 2009)

الاخ الطيب المهندس محمد القبالي المحترم وبعد 
سارفق الشكل النهائي للدائرة علما اني ليست لدي اي خبرة في توصيلها مع البك 
بالنسبة لاضافة امور اخرى للمشروع فانا اترك الامر لكم ولخبرتكم الواسعة في هذا المجال 
علما ان هذا هو مشروع تخرجي الذي ساطرحه على نهاية هذا الفصل 
نوع المتحسس هو lm35
ويمكن اضافة منبه عند ارتفاع او انخفاض درجة الحرارة كما تفضلتم 
مهندس محمد القبالي ما رايك لو كان لغرفة الاختبار نقطتان للتهويه متبوعتان بامر من البك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 مارس 2009)

الي تريده ممكن نعمله مافي مشكله ممكن يكون للغرفه اكثر من نقطه تهويه ... وكل نقطه تعمل عند درجه حراره معينه .. ايش رايك .....

اخر طلب اريده منك هو درجات الحراره المحدده عند كل نقطه داخل وخارج الغرفه بالمؤيه ... وكذلك اكبرواصغر درجه حراره يعمل عندها الانذار...


----------



## هندسة الحسين (15 مارس 2009)

مرحبا بكم مهندس محمد القبالي 
بالنسبة لنقطتان التهوية انا اوافقكم الراي زلكن هل نستطيع ان نتحكم بالنقطتين من الkeypad 
لانننا نتحكم ايضا من خلاله بالدرجة المعطاة لغرفة الاختبار وذلك من خلال (#) و (*) الموجودتان على الkeypad
اما بانسبة لجهاز الانذار متى يعمل ؟فهذا يتوقف على انخفاض درجة الحرارة عن المستوى المطلوب 



مهندس محمد اخي الكريم هو مجرد سؤال لا اريد ان ازيد من الحمل عليك لكن هل من الممكن اضافة خدمة على المشروع نستطيع من خلاله ارسال رسالة الى المدير بان درجة الحرارة انخفضت عن المستوى المطلوب 
مجرد سؤال لا اكثر هل استطيع اضافة هذا على المشروع 


انا بالنسبة لدرجات الحرارة الادنى فانا اترك الخيار لحظرتكم 
اتمنى لكم دوام الصحة والعافية وايبارك الله لكم في علمكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 مارس 2009)

احنا ممكن نطور شويه من المشروع من ناحيه keypad نخليها اربعه ازرار او اكثر ولكن الي اريده منك ايش الاوامر التي تريد تنفيذها من keypad .....

كمراجعه للمشروع اريد منك ان تقوم بكتابه جميع الاشياء التي تريد من المتحكم ان يقوم بها المتحكم في مشاركه واحده وياريت لو تكون مرقمه 1-2-3 وهكذا ...... لكي يكون البرنامج على طلبك بالضبط .....


----------



## محمدالقبالي (15 مارس 2009)

هل تريد كتابه البرنامج بلغه assembly ام بلغه basic ارجو الرد على الاستفسارات في اسرع وقت


----------



## هندسة الحسين (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للاوامر الي اريد ان انفذها من الkeypad هي اعطاء البك درجة حرارة محددة من الى على سبيل المثال 
العنصر الموجود داخل غرفة الاختبار يحفظ بدرجة حرارة لاتقل عن 30ولا تزيد عن 50 فاذا ادخلنا على الkeypadالقيمة 30 قمنا بالظغط على ال# لتثبيت القيمة الصغرى و النتقال الى القيمة العليا مباشرة وهي 50ثم نظغط على النجمة للتثبيت علما اني استخدم keypadمن نوع 3*4
اما بالنسة للغة البرمجة اعتقد بان البيسك اسهل بالنسبة لكم 
اعذرني مهندس محمد القبالي على التاخر في الرد ,ساكون عند حسن ظنكم في الايام القادمة


----------



## هندسة الحسين (16 مارس 2009)

بالنسة للحساس الداخلي 
1- نعطي البك القيمة العظمى والصغرى لدرجة الحرارة المناسبة للعنصر 
2- في حال ارتفعت الدرجة عن القيمة العظمى المحددة للعنصر يشتغل المبرد والعكس تماما مع السخن في حال انخفضت القيمة الصغرى عن الحد المسموح
3-مع العلم اهن هناك يوجد منبه ان درجة الحرارة ارتفعت او نقصت عن الحد المسموح به 


الحساس الثاني 
1-ايضا يعتمد على طبيعة العنصر الموجودج داخل غرفة الاختبار بحيث نعتمد على الشرطين الاولين السابقين 
مع العلم انه يجب ان نلغي عمل الحساس الموجود داخل غرفة الاختبار وذلك على سبيل المثال بالظغط على لاصفر ثم نجمة لاني املك keypad 3*4

مهندس محمد القبالي حفظك ونفع بك الامة وفتح الله عليك ابواب العلم والمعرفة هل نستطيع بشكل اخير ولن اطلب شئ بعد ان نظيف خدمة للمستخدم بان تصله رسالة في حال ارتفعت او انخفضت درجة الحرارة عن الحد المسموح به 
على جهاز الهاتف المحمول
وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (16 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم هندسه الحسين بالامس انا جهزت الدائره مع توصيلها بالمتحكم ولكن نظر لاخر مشاركه توجب على التعديل ....


----------



## هندسة الحسين (16 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي بارك الله فيكم 
مهندس محمد القبالي بالنسبة للدائرة التي سوف ترسلها لي سوف اقوم بطباعتها على الprint circuit حيث يتوفر لدينا طابعة في الجامعة فما رايكم بذلك غذا انشاء الله الكريم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم هندسه الحسين لاتستعجل ​ 
اولا نصمم البرنامج وبعدين نختبر البرنامج على الدائره وهي في test board ​ 
وآخر شيئ نعمله هو صنع اللوحه الخاصه بالدائره​ 
الدائره المعدله في المرفقات​ 
(ممكن اسمك واسم بلدك) ​


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 مارس 2009)

هندسة الحسين قال:


> بالنسة للحساس الداخلي
> 1- نعطي البك القيمة العظمى والصغرى لدرجة الحرارة المناسبة للعنصر
> 2- في حال ارتفعت الدرجة عن القيمة العظمى المحددة للعنصر يشتغل المبرد والعكس تماما مع السخن في حال انخفضت القيمة الصغرى عن الحد المسموح
> 3-مع العلم اهن هناك يوجد منبه ان درجة الحرارة ارتفعت او نقصت عن الحد المسموح به
> ...


 

لايوجد شيئ لانستطيع عمله ولكن نبدأ بالمشروع حبه حبه يعني اولا نعمل الاساس وبعدين نطور من المشروع لانه صعب نعمل المشروع مره واحده :15:


----------



## هندسة الحسين (17 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
انا عماد الزعبي من الاردن اتشرف بمعرفتك والتواصل معك واسال الله ان يكثر من امثالك 
وانا معك حبه حبه . احب ان اتواصل معك على الايميل ولقد قمت بطرحة في الصفحة الاولى من المشاركات


----------



## هندسة الحسين (17 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي حفظكم الله ما هو ال optocoupler-npn الموصول مع الrelyaوالمهدف منه وكذلك ما الهدف من وصله مع الrelay


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلا م ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هذه عباره عن حمايه للمتحكم من اي تيارات راجعه من المراوح يعني لو حصل اي خلل في اي ريلاي تقوم هذه القطعه بحمايه المتحكم لانها تخلي المتحكم معزول كهربائيا عن الريليات 

اسم القطعه التجاري PC817 

حمل datasheet من هنا 
http://www.huandong.com.cn/pdf/200612/PC817,27,37,47.PDF


----------



## هندسة الحسين (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم مهندس محمد القبالي على الاهتمام الطيب من حظرتكم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (18 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم عماد انا بدأت بعمل برنامج التحويل من متحسس الحراره الى المتحكم 

اود ان اسئلك عن درجات الحراره المتوسطه في الاردن maximum and minmum .

هل تصل درجات الحراره عندكم الى اقل من صفر درجه ؟ 

لان حساب درجات الحراره التي اقل من الصفر راح يصعب الموضوع في البرنامج ويحتاج الى قطع اكثر


----------



## هندسة الحسين (19 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة لكم مهندس محمد القبالي 
بالنسة لدرجة الحرارة يبقى الموظوع فيها مفتوح مع العلم ان درجة الحرارة في المشروع محددة بان تكون اكبر من الصفر .


----------



## هندسة الحسين (19 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي توكل على الله وليكن المشروع يتحكم بدرجة حرارة من الصفر وما فوق


----------



## النورس المجروح (20 مارس 2009)

موضوعكم اخواني جدا شيق وهذا فكرة مشروعي بس الآن خفت ان اعمله فيه تعقيدات كثيرة انا صعب اعمل برنامج لهذا المتحكم عبر البيسك او الأسمبلي وهنا بتكون مشكلتي كمان من وين اروح اخذ الجهاز لعمل البرنامج وكم سعره مش عارفه بصراحة حد ممكن يقولي ابدأ معاكم واواصل فكرتي او اقف هنا مشكلة المتحكم هنا نصحوني بمتكم بسيط اسمه pic 16f84 ومش عارفه ايش الصح عاجبني مشواركم انا بس خايفه والله ايش نصيحتكم لي اخواني


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 مارس 2009)

الاخت النورس المجروح لاتخافي الفكره ليست بتلك الصعوبه ولكن تحتاج لجهد ووقت انصحكي ان تقراي الموضوع من البدايه وان تتابعينا وسوف يكون المشروع مع ملفاته مع الشرح في المشاركات ولكن كما قلت الموضوع يحتاج وقت 

لايمكننا استخدام المتحكم pic16f84 لانه لايحتوي على مبدل من analoge to digital ....


----------



## محمد جزائر (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسف على التدخل لكن ممكن استعمال *pic16f84 لكن مع تغيير السونسر لدرجة الحرارةds18b20 متلا فهو لايحتاج الى adc

*


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم محمد جزائر

كلامك صحيح انه يكمن ان نستخدم متحسس حراره LM74 يعطينا القيمه بشكل رقمي مباشره ولكن
لو نظرت الى بقيه المشروع فستعرف لماذا لايكننا استخدام المتحكم pic16f84 لاننا هنا نتكلم عن المشروع ككل


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم عماد السلام عليكم

تصميم البرنامج سيكون على خطوات وهي:
1 - LCD control .
2 - ADC .
3 - KeyPad .
4 - Final (colect) Program.

لقد انتهيت من عمل ( الخطوه 2-1 ) البرنامج الخاص بمتحسسي الحراره وكذلك برنامج التحكم بشاشه العرض ولقد ارفقت لك الدائره الخاصه بهذا الجزء مع البرنامج ( ملف المحاكاه ببرنامج proteus + ملف hex ) واريدك ان تجرب البرنامج على الدائره في لوحه اختبار test board لكي اقوم بمعايره وضبط درجات الحراره لانه في برنامج المحاكاه يعطيني نسبه زياده في درجات الحراره بمقدار درجه واحده في كل ثلاثين درجه.


----------



## محمد جزائر (21 مارس 2009)

نعم أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## هندسة الحسين (22 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمدالقبالي سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 
ماذا اقول حتى اوفيكم حقكم 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## هندسة الحسين (22 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي 
لقد قمت بتجربته والامور كلها باذن الله تمام ومشاء الله


----------



## النورس المجروح (22 مارس 2009)

شباب بصراحة مش عارفه كيف أشكركم وعلى فكرة اخي محمد انا درست معاكم الموضوع من اول خطوة عشان كذا حاولت ابحث عن الموضوع والفكرة ولقيتكم انتم ما شاء الله مش مقصرين ابدا بطريقة الطرح الهائل بس اخي انا مش خايفه من التوصيل للقطع وهذا بس اخاف من طريقة برمجه المتحكم نفسه هذا المستخدم معاكم بلغه بيسك او اسمبلي 
اخي محمد الله يحفظك انت تنصحني انه ابدأ معاكم زي ما فهمتك بس خايفه من البرمجه للمتحكم اما التوصيل لا بأس بس المشكلة استاذنا قال مستحيل يساعدني ببرمجه هذا المتحكم بذات لإنه ما يعرف عنه شي واحنا لم ندرس برمجته اطلاقا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (22 مارس 2009)

الاخت النورس المجروح 

من ناحيه البرمجه فانا ساقوم بعمل البرنامج كاملا للمشروع فلا تخافي 

ابدأي بنفيذ بالخطوه 1-2 من خطه عمل البرنامج​​

تصميم البرنامج سيكون على خطوات وهي:
1 - LCD control .
2 - ADC .
3 - KeyPad .
4 - Final (colect) Program.

لقد انتهيت من عمل ( الخطوه 2-1 ) البرنامج الخاص بمتحسسي الحراره وكذلك برنامج التحكم بشاشه العرض ولقد ارفقت الدائره الخاصه بهذا الجزء مع البرنامج ( ملف المحاكاه ببرنامج proteus + ملف hex ) واريدك تجربة البرنامج على الدائره في لوحه اختبار test board لكي اقوم بمعايره وضبط درجات الحراره لانه في برنامج المحاكاه يعطيني نسبه زياده في درجات الحراره بمقدار درجه واحده في كل ثلاثين درجه.



[/quote]


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (22 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## النورس المجروح (23 مارس 2009)

أخي محمد الله يحفظك ويكتب لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناااتك يارب والله اخذت عني هم كبير جدا.
في دولتنا اتوقع لا يوجد لدينا المتحكم هذا ولكن بإستطاعتي احضاره من ألمانيا او السعوديه 
اخي انا تخصصي بالضبط صيانه حاسوب وليس هندسه كما انه انا دبلوم وكل الذي معي نفس الشي دبلوم ولكن انا سبق وان تخرجت من كلية العلوم لقسم علوم الحاسوب ( بكلاريوس ) وعندي استعداد لأي تعب 
مشاكلي هي كالتالي :
1- المتحكم كيف سأتمكن من برمجته لإن المبرمجه ليست هنا .
مجموعه أسأله في رأسي : 
1- هل يمكن لي اخذ المتحكم من الخارج مبرمجه بالبرنامج الذي انت ستتكرم به .
2- انا لا أعرف شي عن البرامج المستخدمه في الخطوة 1 و 2 التي انت تفضلت به هل شبيه ببرنامج Electronic workbench أنا عندي استعداد انزل البرنامج الذي انت تقول عنه واحاول ادرس عليه لوحدي بس اعطيني اسمه بالكامل الله يخليك .
3- هل بنظرك استطيع ان انزل البرنامج وابدأ معاكم ام اتجه في مشروع اخر . 0 انا عندي كل الأستعداد للتعب وبذل الجهد زي ما طلبت )

فكرتي الأخرى والتي سيتمكن استاذي من مساعدتي بها هي عمل عداد منتوجات باستخدام حساسات و 7 - segment او LCD
او طلب مني ان اعمل ساعه رقميه ولكني لم اقتنع بها وبإستخداماتها اراها ليست فكرة جيده
كما انه اقترح لي عمل آله لتحسس غطاء العلب المعدنيه هل قد غلفت هذه القطع ام لا ( في المصانع )
او ان اعمل فحص للعلبه المنتجة في المصنع هل هي كامله التعبئة ام بها نقص ما .
اما فكرتي اريد مثلا ان اضع عداد معين يعد لي عدد الأشخاص الداخلين من هذا المنفذ مثلا او الباب ليش شرط اشخاص ممكن مثلا في مزرعه يعد لي كم ماشيه لديا قد دخلت وهكذا
اتمنى ان اكون وصلت لك فكرتي جيدا ولك مني اخي محمد كل الشكر والتقدير حتى لو لم استطيع عمل شي يكفيني منك الإستجابه وانك حسستني ان في حد معي واقف لجانبي لن انسى معروفك هذا لي ابدا .
العفو على الإطاله


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 مارس 2009)

النورس المجروح قال:


> أخي محمد الله يحفظك ويكتب لك هذا العمل في ميزان حسناااتك يارب والله اخذت عني هم كبير جدا.
> في دولتنا اتوقع لا يوجد لدينا المتحكم هذا ولكن بإستطاعتي احضاره من ألمانيا او السعوديه
> اخي انا تخصصي بالضبط صيانه حاسوب وليس هندسه كما انه انا دبلوم وكل الذي معي نفس الشي دبلوم ولكن انا سبق وان تخرجت من كلية العلوم لقسم علوم الحاسوب ( بكلاريوس ) وعندي استعداد لأي تعب
> مشاكلي هي كالتالي :
> 1- المتحكم كيف سأتمكن من برمجته لإن المبرمجه ليست هنا .


 
ايش البلد الذي تقيمي فيه فبامكانكي شراء المبرمجه عند شرائكي المتحكم



النورس المجروح قال:


> مجموعه أسأله في رأسي :
> 1- هل يمكن لي اخذ المتحكم من الخارج مبرمجه بالبرنامج الذي انت ستتكرم به .


 
هذا يعتمد على الشركه التي سوف تشترين المتحكم منها. يعني ممكن نرسل لهم ملف البرنامج ويقومو هم بحرق البرنامج الى المتحكم.



النورس المجروح قال:


> 2- انا لا أعرف شي عن البرامج المستخدمه في الخطوة 1 و 2 التي انت تفضلت به هل شبيه ببرنامج Electronic workbench أنا عندي استعداد انزل البرنامج الذي انت تقول عنه واحاول ادرس عليه لوحدي بس اعطيني اسمه بالكامل الله يخليك .


 
اسم البرنامج Proteus وهو موجود في الملتقى الالكتروني ابحثي عنه وحمليه.



النورس المجروح قال:


> 3- هل بنظرك استطيع ان انزل البرنامج وابدأ معاكم ام اتجه في مشروع اخر . 0 انا عندي كل الأستعداد للتعب وبذل الجهد زي ما طلبت )


 
نعم تستطيعين باذن الله وهذا يعتمد عليكي لانني سوف ازودكي بالبرنامج ويبقى عليكي تطبيق الدائره ومراقبه النتائج



النورس المجروح قال:


> فكرتي الأخرى والتي سيتمكن استاذي من مساعدتي بها هي عمل عداد منتوجات باستخدام حساسات و 7 - segment او LCD
> او طلب مني ان اعمل ساعه رقميه ولكني لم اقتنع بها وبإستخداماتها اراها ليست فكرة جيده
> كما انه اقترح لي عمل آله لتحسس غطاء العلب المعدنيه هل قد غلفت هذه القطع ام لا ( في المصانع )
> او ان اعمل فحص للعلبه المنتجة في المصنع هل هي كامله التعبئة ام بها نقص ما .
> ...


 
الفكره بسيطه ويمكن عملها من دون الحاجه الى متحكم. انشاء الله اليوم راح اعمل التصميم للدائره وغداء تكون في المشاركات.


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 مارس 2009)

*الخطوة رقم 3*

اخواني الكرام الحمد لله لقد اتممت الخطوة الثالثه 

برنامج KeyPad جاهز في المرفقات ( ملف المحاكاه proteus + ملف hex )​عماد اتمنى ان تجرب البرنامج ولكن بشكل عملي يعني على القطع مباشرة ( الخطوة 1 - 2 - 3 ) وتخبرني عن النتائج, لان الخطوة الاخيرة تعتمد على الخطوات السابقة ..
​ الخطوة الاخيرة ستاخذ وقت ولكن انشاء الله انجزها باسرع مايمكن

:20: :6: :20: ​


----------



## النورس المجروح (23 مارس 2009)

اشكرك جدا اخي محمد
انا في اليمن بس فكرت ان اخذ المتحكم من السعوديه لغنه هنا غير متوفر فهل يمكن لي ان ابرمجه هناك بالسعوديه او ممكن ألمانيا يعني ارسل لهم البرنامج وهم يعطوني المتحكم مبرمج ؟
اما بالنسبه للبرنامج شكرا فأنا ابحث عنه


----------



## هندسة الحسين (24 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكم ويسر امركم جميعا انشاءالله 
مهندس محمد القبالي اسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك انشاءالله


----------



## هندسة الحسين (24 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي 
اخبرني كيف ادمج ملفين الhexaفي ملف واحد حتى ابرمجهم في البك


----------



## هندسة الحسين (24 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي بارك الله فيكم هل اوصل ال keypad مع الحساسين يعني الدائرتين مع بعض


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم عماد 

كلا البرنامجين (ADC+LCD and Keypad) منفصلين عن بعض يعني في الاول توصل دائرة ADC+LCD مع البرنامج الخاص بهم المرفق في نفس المشاركة وبعد اختبار الدائرة والتاكد من سلامة البرنامج نكون انجزنا الخطوة الاولى والثانية.

بعد ذلك ننتقل الى الخطوة الثالثة وهي توصيل دائرة Keypad مع البرنامج الخاص بها المرفق في نفس المشاركة وبعد التاكد منها نكون قد انجزنا الخطوة الثالثة.

الفائدة من هذا التسلسل هو التسهيل من انجاز المشروع والتاكد من جميع القطع وسلامتها وبالاخص المتحسسات و keypad وهذا يسهل الامر بشكل كبير .

بعد ذلك ناتي الى الخطوة الاخيرة وهي الاهم والاصعب وهي تجميع هذه الدوائر ودمج البرامج مع بعض وعمل الحسابات الخاصة والاوامر الخاصة بالمراوئح والانذار وهذا ياخذ وقت اكبر .

بالنسبة لسؤالك لايمكن دمج البرنامجين ( ملفي hex ) في متحكم واحد وهذا ما تكلمنا عليه في الخطوة الاخيرة , اي استفسار انا مستعد....


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 مارس 2009)

اخواني الكرام اعذروني لهذه الايام( الاربعاء-الخميس-الجمعة ) لانه عندي عمل خاص ضروري 

اخي الكريم عماد اريد منك ان تريني بعض صور المشروع اعني القطع وتركيبها اذا مافي مانع


----------



## هندسة الحسين (25 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وبارك فيكم اسال الله العظيم ان يسهل عليكم امر وييسر لكم كل اموركم 
اذا كان هناك اية سؤال لن اتاخر في طرحه على حظرتكم لتعم الفائدة الجميع سارفق لكم الصور انشاء الله اليوم في حال توصيل المشروع 
انا خارج عمان ولا يوجد اي مصدر لبيع القطع في المدينه التي ادرس فيها هذا لا يعني اني لا املك القطع كاملة لكن ينقصني متحسس اخر باذن الله ساحاول ان اجد واحدا من اصدقائي


----------



## هندسة الحسين (25 مارس 2009)

النورس المجروح السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
اختي الكريمة اعلمي اختي انكي هنا بين ايدي اناس طيبين ويحبون العلم ولا يكتمونه على احد 
والمهندس محمد القابلي هو احد هؤلاء القليلين في هذا العالم لذا اسال الله العلي العظيم ان يبارك له في علمه وان ييسر طريق العلم له ولنا جميعا ان شاء الله الكريم 
اختي الطيبه بالنسبة لتركيب المشروع فهي بسيطة جدا واذا كان هناك اية استفسار فالمهندس محمود باذن الله سيكون قادر على الاجابه وتوفير الاجابة المناسبة لكي انشاء الله 
بالنسبة للقطع فلا تكلفي على نفسك وتشتريها من المانيا وغيرها فهي ان لم تكن موجودة في بلادكم فاقرب البلدان موجوده فيها هذه القطع وهي ليست غالية الثمن


----------



## هندسة الحسين (26 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي ارجو من الله ان تعود الينا وانت باتم صحة وعافية 
هذه صورة عن الدائرة الاولى والتي مازالت تحتاج الى بعض التوصيلات 
لانها اخذت مني وقت طويل (يوم كامل ) لجهلي التام في توصيل هذه القطع مع بعظها 
لكن الحمدلله الامور جيدة ولا اتوانى في طرح الاسئلة على المهندسين هنا في الجامعة
ولانه لم يتوفر لي الان حساس ثاني فقمت بتوصيل الدائرة بحساس واحد فقط
مهندس الدتوصيل لم يكتمل لكن هذه صورة بسيطة عن الدائرة


----------



## النورس المجروح (26 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر اخي هندسه الحسين والله ما قصرت معانا بس اريد اسألك ممكن تكتب لي القطع المسخدمه كامله مع اختصار شديد لفائدة كل قطعه إذا ما عندك اي مانع طبعا 
والله يرجع لنا المهندس محمد بالسلامه
وشكرا للجميع ولهذا المنتدى


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم عماد​ 
ارفقت لك برنامج اختباري مع الدائرة الخاصه به ارجو ان تجربة على القطع مباشرة ... السبب انه في برنامج المحاكاه يطلع بعض الاخطاء وهي عدم ظهور الرقم الثاني من قيمة درجه الحراره المدخله ... وهذا مايؤخرني ..

بالنسبة للصور عن المشروع فياريت تكون للمشروع وهو شغال​


----------



## عبدالرحمن المقدسي (28 مارس 2009)

مع الشكر على أسم المشروع ولكن نريد مخطط متكامل مع الشكر


----------



## النورس المجروح (28 مارس 2009)

شباب لوسمحتم انتم تستخدموا برنامج المحاكاه proteus او لا و إذا كان هذا هو ممكن تعطوني موقع يشرح طريقه عمله مثلا او كيف اشتغل عليه عشان احنا كنا نستخدم workbench وهو ليس لديه اي امكانيات بالمايكروكونترولر فلو حد معاه موقع يشرح هذا البرنامج فلكم جزيل الشكر 
على فكرة انا نزلت من ملتقى الإلكترونيات proteus lite فهل هذا هو البرنامج الخاص بالمحاكاة او لا .
ولكم الشكر .
الأخ محمد حملت الملف المرفق بس المشكلة ما يشتغل معي لإن الإصدار مختلف للبرنامج وين ممكن احصل على البرنامج بنفس اصدارك ؟
اما بالنسبه لباقي الملفات كيف اشغلهم تحت ايش من برنامج ؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (28 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبه لشرح البرنامج فانشاء الله يكون هناك شرح بالصور عن كيفيه اختيار القطعه وتشغيلها


----------



## النورس المجروح (29 مارس 2009)

شباب بليز عندي سؤال انا بحثت عن برنامج الـ Proteus والحمد لله وجدته بعد شقاااااء بس الحمد لله على كل حال والآن بهذه الفترة احاول ادرسه شويا وفهمت منه بعض الأمور بس فهمت شي واريد اتأكد منكم هو نفسه البرنامج اللي نعمل منه محاكاة ونعمل منه ملف الـ Hex يعني برمجه الأسمبلي تتم فيه كمان وفي مجال للبرمجه بالـ Visual Basic وكمان عندي ملاحظة بسيطه قرأت كثير عن برنامج الـ Flowcode أتوقع حلو جدا انتم ايش رأيكم به بالنسبه طبعا للبرمجه فيه وتوليد ملف الـ Hex


----------



## هندسة الحسين (30 مارس 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
اعذرني على التاخر في الرد لكن عندي امتحانات الى يوم الخميس بعده سنلتقى باذن الله


----------



## ice storm (1 أبريل 2009)

رقم المشاركة : [*33*] ice storm 
جديد





http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/member.php?u=337572








*السلام عليكم
بليززززززززززززززز الهستاذ خالد طالبتك تساعدني
اريد program مالpic16f873
الي بقدر بليز يرسلي باسرع وقت
ع الليميلي
[email protected]*​


----------



## هندسة الحسين (7 أبريل 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طيب الله ذكركم يعلم الله اني مقصر تجاهكم فاعذروني على التقصير سارد عليكم في اقرب وقت


----------



## هندسة الحسين (9 أبريل 2009)

مهندس محمد القابالي السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
مهندس محمد انشاء القدير يوم الاحد القادم سابعث لكم صورة لتوصيل الدائرة للkeypad


----------



## metwally.mustafa (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على بذل هذا الجهد


----------



## هندسة الحسين (20 مايو 2009)

مهندس محمد القبالي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتمنى للجميع دوا الصحة والعافية 
مهندس محمد القبالي اخي الطيب انا بحاجة لى من يقوم بترجمة هذه القطع من الجمل العربية الى الانجليزية 
مهندس محمد القبالي بقي خمسة او اربعة ايام على تسليم المشروع الكتابي لقسم هندسة الحاسوب ي الجامعة وعرضه على الدكاترة على الفور وهذه القطع بالترتيب كالاتي 
اولا 
تقوم فكرة المشروع بشكل بسيط على اساس التحكم بدرجة الحرارة من خلال قياس درجة الحرارة الفعلية داخل غرفة الاختبار والتحكم بها وذلك من خلال وجود حساس داخل غرفة الاختبار من نوع lm35 وتتم هخذه العملية عند قياس درجة الحراةرة الفعلية داخل غرفة الاختبار ومن ثم ادخال الدرجة المناسبة للعنصر الموجود داخل غرفة الاختبار 
وتقوم فكرة المشوع ايضا على الساس وجود حساس حريق في حال اشتعال او احتراق عنصر ما داخل غرفة الاختبار التي ترتبط صفارة انذار اثناء وجود حريق وبناء على هذا يتم بشكل automiticlly فتح باب غرفة الاختبار لحماية ما تبقى من سلاة العنصر 
وقمنا ايضا بربط الباب مع البك بحيث نقوم باغلاقه وفتحه من خلال اوامر المستخدم لغرفة الاختبار بحيث يكون القفل داخل غرفة الاختبار والتحكم به خارج الغرفة

ثانيا *.*
*سيتم تطوير هذا المشروع بحيث يوفر للمستخدم اسلوب جديد في التحكم بدرجة الحرارة وذلك من خلال عدة إضافات وتطويرات على المشروع وهي كما يلي *
*1- في المشروع الحالي لا يمكن زيادة درجة الحرارة الا من خلال الضغط على مفتاح الزيادة والنقصان وذلك لإعطاء درجة الحرارة المناسبة والتحديث القادم للمشروع سيكون كالأتي وهو يمكن للمستخدم التحكم بدرجة حرارة الغرفة من خلال الهاتف المحمول او الريموت الكنترول وكذلك الباب*
*2- في المشروع الحالي لا يمكن حماية العنصر في حال ابتعاد المستخدم عن المشروع غرفة الختبار ونشوب حريق فهذا سيؤدي الى احتراق العنصر اما بشكل جزئي او كامل سيكون التحديث كمايلي يرسل المشروع رسالة الى المستخدم بوجود حريق داخل غرفة الاختبار اما على الهاتف المحمول و اطفاء الحريق من خلال وجود رشاش ماء في سقف غرفة الاختبار لإخماد الحريق
3- 
3-في المشروع الحالي لا يمكن للمستخدم معرفة درجة الحرارة الفعلية حارة الغرفة الا من خلال الاطلاع على شاشة متصلة بشكل مباشر مع االمشروع التعديل القادم سيكون كالاتي يمكن للمستخدم الاطلاع على نتائج المشروع والدرجة الفعلية لحرارة الغرفة وذلك من خلال ارسال رسالة الى المشروع الذي بدوره يقوم بارسال رسالة خاصة الى المستخدم تحمل المعلومات المطلوبه
4- التعديل القادم سيحمل ايضا وجود حساس اخر يقوم بقياس درجة الرطوبة داخل الغرفة ونقطة تفريغ للماء الزائد في حال تجمع الماء في قاع غرفة الاختبار
5-الامان في التحديث القادم على المشروع بحث يكون الباب مغلقا باحكام و أي تدخل خارجي بشكل غير قانوني يتم اخبار المستخدم بذلك اما من خلال ارسال رسالة على الهاتف المحمول وباطلاق صفارة انذار تختلف عن صفارة الحريق*



*6-*
*1.يمكن توفير درجة الحرارة المناسبة للعنصر والحفاظ عليها
2.يبقى المستخدم على علم في حال نشب حريق يضر بالعنصر من خلال صفارة حريق داخ غرفة الاختبار 
3.التحكم بالباب في حالتين وهما في الحالة الطبيعية وذلك بالظغط على زر فتح الباب من الخارج وكذلك اغلاقه 
والحالة الثانية وهي في حال نش حريق داخل غرفة الاختبار يتم فتح الباب بشكل اتوماتيكي بحيث يمكن المستخدم لهذا المشروع من الحفاظ على ماتبقى من سلامة العنصر 
4.ويمكن اظهار النتائج على شاشة خارجيه تمكن المستخدم من التعرف عى درجة الحرارة الفعلية لغرفة الاختبار والقيمة المدخلة​سيئات المشروع
1.لا يستطيع المستخدم لهذا المشروع الابتعاد عن غرفة الختبار في حال نشب حريق داخل غرفة الاختبار
2. لا يوجد داخل غرفة الحريق أي وسيلة للحفاظ على العنصر في حال نشب حريق داخل غرفة الاختبار 
*


----------



## عاشق vb (20 أبريل 2010)

خالد ماهر قال:


> يمكنك استخدام حساس حرارة lm35 لأن به الكثير من المميزات
> فهو يقيس الحرارة من 100:0 درجة
> يقوم بتحويل الحرارة الى فولت بشكل ثابت (10 ميللي فولت لكل درجة حرارة), بمعنى أنه لو كانت درجة الحرارة (1 ) درجة سيليزية سيخرج السنسور ( 10) ميللي فولت
> واذا كانت درجة الحرارة(2) درجة سيليزية سيخرج( 20 ) ميللي فولت ....وهكذا
> بالاضافة أن سعره بسيط, ,,,,,


السلام عليكم
اهلا وسهلا استاذ خالد انا اول مرة اشترم فى المنتدى واحب ان اسال سؤال لو ماعندكش مانع
انا اريد البداية فى عالم ميكروكونترولر ولكن لا اعرف الا لغة الفجوال بيسك هل تنصحنى بالتقدم فى هذا الموضوع مع العلم انى خبير فى الفجوال بيسك
وانى على استعداد لدراسى اى لغة اخرى للبداية فى هذا الموضوع ولكن لا اعرف اى لغة ستكون الافضل فى برمجة الميكروكونترولرو ولا اعرف كيف اصنع جهاز البرمجة الرجاء الاجابة
وشكراا


----------



## عاشق vb (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اهلا وسهلا انا اول مرة اشترم فى المنتدى واحب ان اسال سؤال انا اريد البداية فى عالم ميكروكونترولر ولكن لا اعرف الا لغة الفجوال بيسك هل تنصحنى بالتقدم فى هذا الموضوع مع العلم انى خبير فى الفجوال بيسك
وانى على استعداد لدراسى اى لغة اخرى للبداية فى هذا الموضوع ولكن لا اعرف اى لغة ستكون الافضل فى برمجة الميكروكونترولرو ولا اعرف كيف اصنع جهاز البرمجة الرجاء الاجابة
وشكراا


----------



## nazback (27 أبريل 2010)

هل يمكني شبك هذه الدارة عن طريق مدخل الcomوإذا كان الجواب نعم ماهي الطريقة لإني أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة تخصص حاسوب وأنا في فص التخرج وقد نزلت المشروع ومشروعي بحكي عن كيفيت التحكم بدرجة الحرارة بستخدام مدخل الcom لذالك أرجو المساعد


----------



## محمد سعيدعبد (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لو امكن يا باشمهندس محمد اسم الدائرة المستخدم فى المشروع وصوره له لو امكن وشكرا على المجهود 
اخوك المهندس محمد سعيد


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 مايو 2010)

محمد سعيدعبد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو امكن يا باشمهندس محمد اسم الدائرة المستخدم فى المشروع وصوره له لو امكن وشكرا على المجهود
> اخوك المهندس محمد سعيد


 
اخي الكريم انصحك ان تقرا الموضوع من البداية 

تحياتي


----------



## khaidsh (28 مايو 2010)

مرحبا لو سمحت كيف بقدر اشتغل المشروع على سنسور واحد داخل الغرفه الي بدي اتحكم فيها؟؟


----------



## دعاءءءءءءءء (19 يناير 2011)

اخ محمد القبالي
وين تكملة الموضوع والردود؟


----------



## 1brahem (13 فبراير 2011)

يا اخي مثلي مثلك 
نفس المشروع 
لكن انا 
multichannel temperature controller 
يا ريت تبعثلي اي اشي مفيد على ********


----------



## فهدون (14 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء المساعدة ممن لديهم خبرة في تقرير عن الحساس الحراري ds1820
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## low voice (17 مارس 2013)

محمدالقبالي قال:


> اولا يجب ان تغيير المتحكم من PIC16F628 الى PIC16F877A او اي متحكم اخر يحتوي على ADC لان الاول لا يحتوي على محول من analog الى digital بعدذلك قوم بارفاق الدائره الخاصه بالمشروع وانشاء الله انا مستعد للمساعده بشكل كبير في البرمجه باستخدام assembly او Basic .. كما تشاء...


مرحبا استاذ طارق عندي هواي مشاكل بالمشروع اولا من برمجنه الkeypad الشاشه متعرض بس حرف a وتظهر time متغير ومن برمجنه الsensor الشاشه ماتعرض شي من خلال خبرتك شنو المشكله ارجو الرد يااستاذ لان تعبت وماكو احد مجاوبني على سؤالي؟وشكرا على كل حال.

مع العلم ان اللغه الي نستعملهه هي micro c.


----------

